
At the Intersection of AI, Governments, and Google – Tim Hwang [audio] - janober
https://blog.ycombinator.com/at-the-intersection-of-ai-governments-and-google-tim-hwang/
======
mooneater
Fascinating topic, and I loved hearing from Tim.

Probably wont win me points, but I have to say it: I wish Craig would improve
his interview skills. I didn't feel he led the conversation towards the more
interesting topics. Most of his comments felt distracting. Since he didnt seem
to have deep knowledge in the area, as the audience I want him to stay out of
the way.

~~~
craigcannon
haha. fair enough! I've been trying to keep things more general as - in my
opinion - there's a shortage of content that clearly communicates the broader
ideas. happy to go deeper on future interviews tho.

and if you have specific feedback my email is craig@ycombinator.com

~~~
mooneater
Craig, this feedback is specific to that one interview. I thought you did a
fantastic job with your "Hiring Engineers with Ammon Bartram" for example. I
am often critical of interviewers. Someone once told me that might mean I want
to do journalism :)

~~~
craigcannon
get on the podcast train! :)

------
stevep98
It would be nice to be able to see the whole transcript instead of just that
tiny scrollable section.

~~~
craigcannon
added!

